# Which sealant is best to go around already fitted windows.



## bazzal

Hi all,
can anyone tell me which is the best sealant to put around the outside edge of the windows on my unit to stop the water ingress that I am suffering due to the factory fitted sealer failing. Cheers for any info given. Baz.............. :?


----------



## peedee

I have used ordinary clear silicone sealant, dunno if this is best but it works and is not unsightly.

peedee


----------



## stearman65

*Sealant alternative. CAPTAIN TOLLY'S CREAPING CRACK CURE*

Water ingress through windows is a very difficult problem to cure. Once the water establishes a track through from the outside it is practically impossible to correct without removal & re-sealing. However there is one substance that will give a temporary cure in some instances, it's called CAPTAIN TOLLY'S CREEPING CRACK CURE, & no I'm not kidding, that is the name. It is meant for use on boat windows & we've used it on two of ours with a certain amount of success, You can usually find it in boat chandlers, just google the name & you will find a supplier. Warning, it isn't cheap but a little goes a long way.
Stearman65


----------



## peedee

*Re: Sealant alternative. CAPTAIN TOLLY'S CREAPING CRACK CUR*



stearman65 said:


> Water ingress through windows is a very difficult problem to cure. Once the water establishes a track through from the outside it is practically impossible to correct without removal & re-sealing.


I have had no problem. One of my windows was leaking in 2007 and a bead of clear silicone sealant was run round the window and it has not leaked since. As a precaution, where the original sealant has started to flake away, I have since done other windows the same.

It has worked on my van

peedee


----------



## artona

Have you considered removing the window?


----------



## hymerbeliever

If you can remove the window and re-bed using a non-setting sealant of the kind you'll find on ebay or elsewhere by searching "caravan sealant". Dont use a curing sealant.

If you are having to seal externally then use a curing version of Sikaflex like 221 and remove excess with turps.

Don't ever use silicone.


----------



## vicdicdoc

I'll second that about CAPTAIN TOLLY'S CREEPING CRACK CURE . . I've used it most successfully !


----------



## peedee

hymerbeliever said:


> Don't ever use silicone.


For what reason please?

peedee


----------



## campervanjan

*sealant*

i am in the sealant industry you need adshead redcliff hm silicone you can find your nearest supplier on there web site hope this helps


----------



## bazzal

Hi all, A BIG Thankyou to everyone who has given advice, I shall now check them out on the net to see which would be best. Cheers all. Baz................................................


----------

